# Advanced football stats at Сorner-Stats.com: opinions and feedbacks



## CristRo7 (Oct 27, 2016)

Who used this service?


----------



## almelenkov (Nov 3, 2016)

CristRo7 said:


> Who used this service?


Long been engaged in betting in betting offices, and I must say it is quite successful. Put, usually on football. First, I love him very much, and secondly, know exactly where to get the most complete and current statistics for analysis result of a match. And without statistics, a serious player does not. But the service http://corner-stats.com it fully and with all details. The service offers a lot of interesting instruments, from "statistics for similar matches" to "stats on yellow cards" or on the corner. It remains only to correctly analyze the information and make the right bet. And offer relatively inexpensive. Only 975. per month, and you've got your finger on the pulse. In fact, tears for this kind of information...


----------



## Ruslan (Nov 22, 2016)

Directly using this resource you can make better bets on various football matches with maximum odds of winning. Here are collected the most detailed statistics about various football matches and the analysis of such statistics will help to make the highest quality betting. Moreover, statistics are sorted on the outcomes of the matches: number of goals, number of corners, number of yellow cards, the referee to judge the match. Overall, the forecaster analyzes statistics and makes a prediction for the match - which team will win, which team will score more corners, many both teams to score: greater than N or less, how many together will give angular: greater than N or less, how to get along yellow cards: more N or less. http://ru.corner-stats.com


----------

